# 2011 R3 vs First Generation R3



## bassethound (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone ridden both?
I know the latest has the new BB system and tweaked geometry.

But, does anyone have saddle time on both and can compare?

TIA,

M


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I compared (test rode) both a 2011 R3 Ultegra and a 2010 R3 sl Red. I REALLY wanted to love the R3 as it has been the object of my lust for a year or more. But I didn't. It felt nervous and slow at the same time (I felt like I was 'behind' the bike most of the time). The 2010 was intuitive, immediately responsive. Both were a 56. 

The sl, despite the markdown, is out of my budget. However, the current RS is well under and as they haven’t updated it’s frame design yet (no bbright, no tapered steer tube), it might feel like the 2010 r3 sl (with 10mm more stack). I’m going to test them both side by side soon again (my lbs STILL has the 2010 sl.)


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

how about a Parlee Z4 or Z5?


----------



## bassethound (Nov 23, 2006)

I did entertain the idea. 
But came across way too many CS horror stories. 
I lived that nightmare with Dean and wasn't looking to 
repeat it no matter how good the product is.

M


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

*2011 R3*

I am riding the 2011 R3 Red right now and it is by far the nicest riding and stiffest carbon bike I have owned (including a Parlee Z3). The BBRIGHT works and the frame handles great.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I had an R3SL and replaced it with an R5 earlier this year. Actually I had the R3SL and an RS commuter/beater prior to the R5 but am now down to an R5 built up with Dura Ace.

Although I really had no complaints about the R3SL, the R5 is a significant improvement over the previous generation R3 with handling being the characteristic that really stands out for me. On the R5 you can steer the bike right to where you want it and it stays there. Where the R3SL had some chatter or movement in the front end at times, the R5 has a more confident feel in the handlebar, turns in better, and has a confident feel being laid over in corners. If you need to make a correction mid turn, no problem, steer it where you want to go. That feeling of control translates over on descents also, I feel like I have better control and I am no longer braking in places I used to.

Another difference where the R5 shines over the R3SL is torsional stiffness. When out of the saddle and pulling on the bars, or pushing on the tops of the bars while climbing, it does not have the wallowing feel that the R3SL can have at times in the same conditions. 

One thing that surprised me on the R5 was comfort, the R5 is a bit more comfortable than the R3SL. It does not have that muted road feel that the RS does, the R5 has a racy ride feel but it is more comfortable than the previous generation R3. The R5 is less buzzy also. There is less of that feeling of having too much air pressure and getting a lot of vibration/feedback in the handlebars when riding on rough asphalt.

Honestly, I can’t say I notice much of a difference specific to the BB but for me that that was one of the areas where the R3SL really shined. The R5 has that similar direct, efficient pedal feel that the R3SL has.

You won’t go wrong with either but after putting the R5 through its paces the last 3months, I would concur that new generation is definitely a step up from the old one.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

double post


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

The geometry is so different that ClancyO's take is going to be a good one. I had an '09 R3 that handled amazingly well -- truly telepathic on fast mountain descents. If one of the geometries works for you the other will not be as ideal. I was super bummed that they changed the 2011 R3 geometry to essentially match the 2010 RS


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I had 2009 R3 (white one) that was replaced under warranty with the new R3.  I can say that I loved the 1st gen R3, but this new one beats that hands down. It is smoother on the bumps (hard to believe) and yet stiffer and more stable (again, hard to believe). Descends like on rails. I feel so stable on this bike. I mean the old one was great, but this one is even better. Now wonder Tyler sprints on this thing! The geometry is the same. I have the same set up as i did before, and it is great. No diff in set up. Love the color too.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> I had an R3SL and replaced it with an R5 earlier this year. Actually I had the R3SL and an *RS commuter/beater* prior to the R5 but am now down to an R5 built up with Dura Ace...


I want an RS "beater" bike too!


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

For those who commented on the handling difference, can you tell us which size frame you have? I've heard that the small sizes are the more problematic now because of the different head tube angle and fork rake. Anyone have experience on the 51 or 54, old and new?


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

My first generation R3 was a 54 as is my new 2nd generation. I do not notice a difference at all in the geometry. Can't speak for the 51. The change in the head tube is they widened the bottom, and then you have the cervelo fork instead of the 3T one, which i find rides smoother. AS mentioned I find the overall ride smoother and stiffer. Descends like a beast. So the only changes I see are slightly improved handling and smoother ride. Nothing negative. Had the new one for a month now. Love it.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

mine is a 56.


----------



## kacerrob (Jan 3, 2009)

*R3 or S2?*

I have been dipping my toe in the pool for triathlon training and currently ride another big brand road bike. I have been lusting over the R3 and now I am questioning whether I should pick up the S2 or 3. I was possibly going to pick up a less expensive Tri bike and feel if I purchased an s2 I would be covered...

your thoughts...any tri guys out there using the s2 or 3?

Thanks in advance
Robert


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

if you are going to do the tri thing then your best best is an aero bike like the S2 or S3 or a tri specific bike like the P2C or P3 or even the P4.


----------

